# عايز يارب ارجع اليك



## marcelino (19 فبراير 2010)

*عايز يارب ارجع اليك ..

انا بعيد عنك لكن بحبك ..

عايزك تتأكد من الحقيقه دى تماما ..

اوعى تفتكر اكمنى بعيد ان انا تركت محبتى .. ابدا ..

جايز انا تركت نشاطى.. تركت ممارساتى .. تركت عبادتى .. لكن لما اترك محبتك ابدا ..

انت تعلم انى احبك .. انا يارب عايز ارجع اليك ..

اين ترعى ؟ اين تربض عند الظهيرة ؟

ازاى اوصلك ؟ ازاى ارجع الى حالتى الاولى ؟

ازاى اتوب ؟ ازاى اوصلك ؟ ازاى اعيش معاك العيشه بتاعت زمان ؟

ازاى نصتلح ؟ ازاى ارجع الى محبتى الاولى ؟

اخبرنى يا من تحبه نفسي ..

لان انا مش عارف ! انا بطلب انك تخبرنى لان انا مش عارف ..

ضللت الطريق ..  ضللت مثل الخروف الضال تطلب عبدك لانى لوصاياك لما انسي

اكشف عن عنيا .. فأرى عجائب من نموسك .. عرفنى يارب طرقك .. وفهمنة سبلك

انا عايز اشوفك .. عايز اتمتع بيك .. عايز اعيش معاك .. اخبرنى يا من تحبه نفسي ..

اين ترعى ؟ اين تربض عند الظهيره ؟

الاقيك فين ؟ انا الاقيك فين يارب ؟

الاقيك فى الصوم ؟ 

الاقيك فى الصلاه ؟

الاقيك فى التداريب؟

الاقيك فى القداس ؟

الاقيك فى التناول ؟

عايز اشوفك .. عايز اقعد معاك .. عايز اتمتع بيك .. اريد ان اعرف اين ترعى

علشان انضم الى غنيماتك القليلات فى البريه ..

انت تحب ترعانى فين وانا تحت امرك ؟

زى ما تقولى .. حيث تقودنى اسير .. حيثما تسيرنى اسير .. وكيفما تصيرنى اصير

انا تحت امرك !

لتحميل التأمل بصوت قداسه البابا شنوده مع موسيقى اضغط هنا
:download:

*http://www.arabchurch.com/forums/showthread.php?t=122884


----------



## النهيسى (19 فبراير 2010)

*





موضوع فى منتهى الجمال

شكرا ليكم

الرب يبارككم





​*


----------



## +SwEetY KoKeY+ (19 فبراير 2010)

*موضوع جامد بجد
تسلم ايدك ميلو​*


----------



## youhnna (19 فبراير 2010)

*رااااااااااااااائع مارسلينو
كلمات جميلة من العمق
ربنا يبارك حياتك​*


----------



## kalimooo (19 فبراير 2010)

*

شكراااااا على  الموضوع الرائع

ربنا يبارك حياتك*


----------



## jojo_angelic (19 فبراير 2010)

الاقيك فى الصوم ؟ 

الاقيك فى الصلاه ؟

الاقيك فى التداريب؟

الاقيك فى القداس ؟

الاقيك فى التناول ؟

عايز اشوفك .. عايز اقعد معاك .. عايز اتمتع بيك .. اريد ان اعرف اين ترعىموضوع في منتهى الروعـــة
الـرب يحميـــك


----------



## marcelino (19 فبراير 2010)

النهيسى قال:


> *
> 
> 
> 
> ...




*اشكرك يا غالى للمرور الرائع*
​


----------



## marcelino (20 فبراير 2010)

swety koky girl قال:


> *موضوع جامد بجد
> تسلم ايدك ميلو​*




*ثانكس كوكى لمرورك الرائع*
​


----------



## TULiP TO JESUS (20 فبراير 2010)

*ربنا يعطينا الغلبة والقوة كي نرجع الية كلنا 
موضوع رائع يا ميلو 

الرب يبارك حياتك ويقودك في موكب نصرتة​*


----------



## mero_engel (20 فبراير 2010)

*علمني يارب ازاي اجيلك وارجعلك *
*موضوع رائع مارسلينو *
*الرب يبارك حياتك*​


----------



## just member (20 فبراير 2010)

*الله بجد كلمات معزية
كنت اعرف انها تأمل للبابا شنودة بالميوزيك
كنت اتمنى رفعها لو عندك يا عزيزى

*​


----------



## nerooo_jesus (20 فبراير 2010)

هـــــايل ماروووووو
تسلم ايدك


----------



## ABOTARBO (20 فبراير 2010)

كلمات تلمس القلب
أكثر من راااااااااااااااااااااااااائع
الرب يفرح قلبك
سلام المسيح لك
​


----------



## candy shop (20 فبراير 2010)

موضوع اكتر من رااااااااااااائع

واجمل تقييم مارسلينو
​


----------



## marcelino (20 فبراير 2010)

راجعة ليسوع قال:


> *ربنا يعطينا الغلبة والقوة كي نرجع الية كلنا
> موضوع رائع يا ميلو
> 
> الرب يبارك حياتك ويقودك في موكب نصرتة​*



*اشكرك المرور والرد المبارك*
​


----------



## marcelino (20 فبراير 2010)

mero_engel قال:


> *علمني يارب ازاي اجيلك وارجعلك *
> *موضوع رائع مارسلينو *
> *الرب يبارك حياتك*​




*ثانكس ميرو نوورتى*
​


----------



## KOKOMAN (21 فبراير 2010)

موضوع راااااااائع جدا
ميرررررسى على الموضوع
ربنا يبارك حياتك​


----------



## marcelino (21 فبراير 2010)

just member قال:


> *الله بجد كلمات معزية
> كنت اعرف انها تأمل للبابا شنودة بالميوزيك
> كنت اتمنى رفعها لو عندك يا عزيزى
> 
> *​



*تم يا باشا .. ربنا يبارك حياتك*
​


----------



## عادل نسيم (21 فبراير 2010)

_*أخي الحبيب مارسلينو
شكراً علي الموضوع الذى يعبر عن حالة الكثير لكن ثق بمن يمسك يديك ثق بمن يقرع علي باب قلبك ثق بمن أرشدك لتخرج تلك الكلمات من قلبك ثق بمن نسي كل خطاياك وفاتح لك ذراعيه ثق بمن يقول لك ( أذكر من أين سقطت وتب )  
*_


----------



## marcelino (23 فبراير 2010)

nerooo_jesus قال:


> هـــــايل ماروووووو
> تسلم ايدك





*ثانكس نيرووو نورتى*
​


----------



## bant el mase7 (23 فبراير 2010)

*الله يامارسلينو مش هقولك كلمات جميلة وروعة لا هقولك احساس اكتر من رائع*

*احساس صادق بشوق كل نفس للرجوع الى حضن الآب والى المحبة الاولى لاول*

*رجوع له حقيقى ده احساس مالوش مثيل احساس روعة الرجوع للمسيح والتمتع *

*بحبه الذى لايساويه كل الكون وبجد أنا بشاركك الاشتياق ده.كيف يارب ارجع لمحبتك *

*الاولى.الرب يسوع ينهض قلوبنا ويقدسها بلهيب حبه المقدس.*


----------



## marcelino (24 فبراير 2010)

rabna mawgod قال:


> كلمات تلمس القلب
> أكثر من راااااااااااااااااااااااااائع
> الرب يفرح قلبك
> سلام المسيح لك
> ​



*ثانكس مرورك يا غالى
*​


----------



## marcelino (24 فبراير 2010)

candy shop قال:


> موضوع اكتر من رااااااااااااائع
> 
> واجمل تقييم مارسلينو
> ​




*ثااااااانكس يا غاليه نووورتى
*​


----------



## marcelino (24 فبراير 2010)

kokoman قال:


> موضوع راااااااائع جدا
> ميرررررسى على الموضوع
> ربنا يبارك حياتك​




*ثاانكس كوكو مرورك
*​


----------



## marcelino (24 فبراير 2010)

عادل نسيم قال:


> _*أخي الحبيب مارسلينو*_
> _* شكراً علي الموضوع الذى يعبر عن حالة الكثير لكن ثق بمن يمسك يديك ثق بمن يقرع علي باب قلبك ثق بمن أرشدك لتخرج تلك الكلمات من قلبك ثق بمن نسي كل خطاياك وفاتح لك ذراعيه ثق بمن يقول لك ( أذكر من أين سقطت وتب )  *_




*اشكرك يا غالى .. بس ده كلام البابا شنوده لو تحب تحمله انا منزله فى الموضوع ده*

http://www.arabchurch.com/forums/showthread.php?t=122884​


----------



## marcelino (24 فبراير 2010)

bant el mase7 قال:


> *الله يامارسلينو مش هقولك كلمات جميلة وروعة لا هقولك احساس اكتر من رائع*
> 
> *احساس صادق بشوق كل نفس للرجوع الى حضن الآب والى المحبة الاولى لاول*
> 
> ...




*ثااااااااانكس يا غاليه على مرورك وتعليقك الرائع .. الرب يبارك حياتك*​


----------

